# HLA Cutting Edge



## HankCityShop (Oct 12, 2015)

We just got an HLA Snow Wing 5200W 1016. Just wondering if anyone makes a cutting edge that will fit. Looking for something other than steel. There are 2 5' sections with an 8" bolt spacing. I know HLA makes one, just wondering if there are any other options. We have it mounted on a 524 John Deere Loader. I really love it compared to doing our streets with a truck plow.


----------

